# Paph. Johanna Burkhardt 'Monster' AM/SM



## rdlsreno (Apr 25, 2013)

Last Sacramento Orchid show I got my Paph. Johanna Burkhardt an AM/AOS and a SM/CSA (Cymbidium Society of America).

Ramon
Paph. Johanna Burkhardt 'Monster' AM/AOS/SM/CSA


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 25, 2013)

Not too bad Ramon!
What are the paents?


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 25, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Not too bad Ramon!
> What are the paents?



I don't know the clonal name of the roth but the adductum is 'Sunlight' SM/TPS

Ramon


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 25, 2013)

Great dorsal!!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Apr 25, 2013)

wow love it!


----------



## fibre (Apr 25, 2013)

:clap: Congratulations, Ramon! :clap:


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 25, 2013)

super!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow! Such a beautiful combination of both species in it!


----------



## cattmad (Apr 25, 2013)

this has turned out to be a fantastic cross, and this one is a beauty


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 25, 2013)

Congrats...Looking good!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 25, 2013)

very well done.
Have you go a whole spike photo?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2013)

Congratulations, Ramon! That is an all-around beautiful flower. The dorsal is really wonderful!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 25, 2013)

Love it! Congratulations.


----------



## Barry (Apr 26, 2013)

rdlsreno said:


> Last Sacramento Orchid show I got my Paph. Johanna Burkhardt an AM/AOS and a SM/CSA (Cymbidium Society of America).
> 
> Ramon
> Paph. Johanna Burkhardt 'Monster' AM/AOS/SM/CSA



I hope I can have a division of this!:drool:


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 26, 2013)

Congratulations Ramon :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Trithor (Apr 26, 2013)

Congratulations, that is superb!


----------



## Heather (Apr 26, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 28, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> very well done.
> Have you go a whole spike photo?



As requested. Here is the picture of the whole spike. I just wanted to have the last flower to open at least 75%.

Ramon

Paph. Johanna Burkhardt 'Monster' AM/SM Stem


----------



## cattmad (Apr 28, 2013)

just gorgeous


----------



## emydura (Apr 28, 2013)

Stunning Ramon. Congratulations and well deserved.

Clearly the variety anitum is used in this. So the AOS does not recognise Paphiopedilum Wössner Black Wings? I noticed in Rick's post where there was an awarded anitum x roths it also had the same name as yours.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 28, 2013)

At this last Houston show with AOS judging, four plants where brought in for AOS judging from out of state. One was labeled with anitum as one of the parents. The judges flat out turned it down and refused to judge it base on the parent. If this holds true for all judging centers then Ramon used the one parent as adductum or he got away with adductum var. anitum and it was judged. Otherwise, there is NO uniformity in our (USA) judging system!

How did you have it labeled Ramon?


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 28, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> At this last Houston show with AOS judging, four plants where brought in for AOS judging from out of state. One was labeled with anitum as one of the parents. The judges flat out turned it down and refused to judge it base on the parent. If this holds true for all judging centers then Ramon used the one parent as adductum or he got away with adductum var. anitum and it was judged. Otherwise, there is NO uniformity in our (USA) judging system!
> 
> How did you have it labeled Ramon?



The original label was just adductum. One should understand that anitum is not recognize as a species and there were adductum var. anitum here in USA before CITIES, it was just not recognize or bloomed. AOS awarded a dark form in 1996 'Candor Ruby' which has a solid colored base dorsal, in 2005, clone 'Jo' was awarded then 'Black Hook' was awarded an AM in 2012. Anitum was described in 1998 and I was asked by Mr. Golamco to take the pictures of the flower parts. Also, is the var. anitum accepted? I don't think so. As for now, they should be all adductum or crosses with it. So, just label them as adductum. Here is the link. http://www.theplantlist.org/tpl/record/kew-146973. Hope this helps.

Ramon


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 28, 2013)

emydura said:


> Stunning Ramon. Congratulations and well deserved.
> 
> Clearly the variety anitum is used in this. So the AOS does not recognise Paphiopedilum Wössner Black Wings? I noticed in Rick's post where there was an awarded anitum x roths it also had the same name as yours.



Yes, AOS follows Kew's checklist here is the link. http://www.theplantlist.org/tpl/record/kew-146980

Ramon


----------



## chrismende (Aug 23, 2013)

Gorgeous flowers, Ramon! Really superb!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2013)

Super blooms and very smart way to label it. :wink: How wide are is the award dorsal?


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 23, 2013)

I love the contrast; mahogany on lime green. The stance it also really interesting, very wide sepals with petals that start wide and end thin. It looks exactly like those 1800s taxonomic drawings...


----------



## abax (Aug 24, 2013)

Beautiful and darkly menacing as the name implies. Congratulations!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 24, 2013)

Fantastic color contrasts, flower form, and look at the breadth of that dorsal and synsepal! Top notch.


----------



## monocotman (Sep 19, 2013)

*photo already being used illegally*

Ramon,

I see that your super photo is already being used to sell other plants of this grex!!
Unfortunately this auction is now complete.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orchid-Pa...arden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item2582511968

Falconer1211 has quite a chequered history as an ebay seller in the UK.
There are threads on the UK orchid forum about them.
Maybe not quite in the 'Kai Nadja' league of complete frauds but still quite dodgy.
At least Kai now seems to have disappeared completely,

Regards,

David


----------



## John M (Sep 19, 2013)

I now consider ebay to be the scourge of the Internet. They make it impossible to complain to them about the illegal use of photos to sell plants. Of course, they get a cut from the sale, so it's not in their best interest to stop their members from using superior photos stolen from the Internet to sell their inferior plants. I hope and in fact, believe that eventually someone will start a class action suit against ebay and seek damages for their chronic enabling of thieves and protecting them from prosecution by refusing to reveal their identities. I've tried to find out the names and addresses of people who steal my photos and use them for commercial purposes, which also financially benefits ebay; but, ebay won't release that info. They actively protect the thief and thwart the photo owner's efforts at getting compensation. To me, that makes them more than just the website owners, unable to control what their memember's say or do. Their efforts to protect their thieving members....and earning their cut from sales which were enhanced by the theft, makes them part of the theft and they should pay damages. I'm furious with the way ebay has ignored me the numerous times I've tried to get them to stop a member from using my photos on ebay to sell plants. ebay sucks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 19, 2013)

Ebay has a way of letting you file a complaint about such things, but it takes time, and by the time they get to taking down the photo, the auction is over!


----------

